# Nintendo's Next-Gen Handheld Announced: Tentatively Named... 3DS!



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=118173

DO WANT :O


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't understand the fascination with 3D. Like with the movies, it's more of a gimmick, than something that actually adds to the experience.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2010)

FUCKING NINTENDO, stop it, ya suppose to wait 1.5 years till the next hand held


----------



## Bianca (Mar 23, 2010)

I got the impression this isn't a "Next Gen" release, per se. Isn't it just another intermediary gimmick like the DSi?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> FUCKING NINTENDO, stop it, ya suppose to wait 1.5 years till the next hand held



That's probably how long it'll take to be released...


----------



## Taralack (Mar 23, 2010)

> Pokemon Gen 5 confirmed to have 3DS exclusive features.


I'll reserve judgement till I see how they pull it off.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 23, 2010)

inb4fail


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 23, 2010)

I am so...unimpressed. Granted I not a handheld gamer by far, but my original DS is just fine.:neutral:


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> inb4fail



Oh you. D:<

At least it's not that headache inducing "High Definition" crap. 

Edit: And it's backwards compatible with DS/DSi games. :V


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Honestly, I'd rather they just focus on making the current ds graphics better. I don't really care about 3D and what not.


----------



## virus (Mar 23, 2010)

I see another virtual boy saga...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Oh you. D:<
> 
> At least it's not that headache inducing "High Definition" crap.
> 
> Edit: And it's backwards compatible with DS/DSi games. :V



GBA games too?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> GBA games too?



You know you don't have to sell your DS, right? 

Edit: The point is they have to upgrade every once in a while. Otherwise, they risk losing support from third parties and some fans. :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> You know you don't have to sell your DS, right?



Never intended to. Mostly a question of curiosity.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

And it's supposed to have Gamecube quality graphics, a smaller gap between screens, and maybe even an accelerometer. 8)


----------



## Bianca (Mar 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Oh you. D:<
> 
> At least it's not that headache inducing "High Definition" crap.
> 
> Edit: And it's backwards compatible with DS/DSi games. :V


High Definition induces headaches, but fake-3D doesn't? Opposite day!


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

Bianca said:


> High Definition induces headaches, but fake-3D doesn't? Opposite day!



We haven't seen how it's done yet. The VB caused them because you had to look through a binocular-like visor set on a mount. >:V


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> And it's supposed to have Gamecube quality graphics, a smaller gap between screens, and maybe even an accelerometer. 8)


Gamecube graphics sucked. Windwaker was the only game that made good use out of them.

Gale of Darkness did an alright job, I guess.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> FUCKING NINTENDO, stop it, ya suppose to wait 1.5 years till the next hand held



DSi/DSi LL/XL aren't exactly "new" consoles - The DS has been around since 2004. Totally time for a new handheld if you ask me.

All the same, though, I so hope that this is going to use head tracking for 3D. If that's the case, then this'll just be awesome. But from the sound of it, it's just another bloody DS clone with another feature tacked on. I thought Nintendo was better than that?



> Gamecube graphics sucked. Windwaker was the only game that made good use out of them.


Gamecube graphics were decent - Hell, RE4 was really good, too. It was more powerful than the PS2, and that kind of graphics capability in a handheld would actually be a pretty big leap forward, considering the DS is currently only capable of ~N64-quality graphics (and the PSP lying somewhere between that and the PS2). Graphics aren't everything, but the current ability has seen at least a few games suffer (though the really good dev teams work around it).


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 23, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> Gamecube graphics sucked. Windwaker was the only game that made good use out of them.
> 
> Gale of Darkness did an alright job, I guess.


it's a handheld that lacks loading times. you cant expect it to be god. and how was the cube bad graphicly? metroid prime was pretty slick.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 23, 2010)

I honestly don't care. Unless they make a RE game for it. :3c


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

My school has a few new monitors that produce 3D effects without glasses.
They hurt my eyes. Not pleasant to look at.

My guess is that it will be some kind of ridged screen. Since it's their own hardware, they know that the size of the display will not change and the position of the viewer will not vary all that much. Ridges facing left will display the left stereogram image and vice versa. It's not far-fetched at all.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 23, 2010)

kiro02 said:


> it's a handheld that lacks loading times. you cant expect it to be god. and how was the cube bad graphicly? metroid prime was pretty slick.


The majorty of the games could have been better. I'll agree that metroid did a very good job. I'm not expecting it to be 'god', but you'd expect it to at least get somegraphical upgrades after all the current DSes that have come out. I'd like to see it at least become as good, if not better then the current psp's graphics. (Well.. the graphics up their best games, not all the ps1 ports)


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

> I'd like to see it at least become as good, if not better then the current psp's graphics.


The Gamecube easily had enough graphical horsepower to beat out a PSP; Hell, it beats out the PS2.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2010)

virus said:


> I see another virtual boy saga...



This.

3D's a super neat-o gimmick for a little while, but people WILL become disenchanted with it when eyestrain takes its toll and the novelty of "WOW IT'S LIKE ZUBAT IS ACTUALLY JUMPING OUT AT ME" wears off.


----------



## Kokobeanie (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, Could be cool could be stupid. 
I'll stick with my normal DS until i see the outcome, As not to buy a piece of shit.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

Kokobeanie said:


> Meh, Could be cool could be stupid.
> I'll stick with my normal DS until i see the outcome, As not to buy a piece of shit.



Like the DSi! 8D And the DSi LL/XL! 8D Hooray for marketing the same product over and over again for six years!

Let's attach a camera! NO! Let's attach TWO! That'll sell units! What next? Ooh, I know, stereographic 3D! Yeah, that'll make the kids break out their mom's wallets for another DS!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 23, 2010)

Where did the made-up BS that it will "omg has gamecueb grafx" rumor come from? My money is on very little graphical improvement.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Let's attach a camera! NO! Let's attach TWO! That'll sell units! What next? Ooh, I know, stereographic 3D! Yeah, that'll make the kids break out their mom's wallets for another DS!



But it works more often than not.  Handhelds are bigger with kids than other forms of video gaming IIRC, and stupid little kids are very prone to "OMG BILLY NEXT DOOR HAS A COOLER DS THAN MINE I WANT A COOL DS TOO" shit, and parents with money will oblige their little terrors and buy them the NEW! IMPROVED! DS.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Where did the made-up BS that it will "omg has gamecueb grafx" rumor come from? My money is on very little graphical improvement.



Well it would have to have at least SOME graphical improvement to render two stereograph images at once. It's just the hardware improvements might not improve the graphics much outside of the 3D thing.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well it would have to have at least SOME graphical improvement to render two stereograph images at once. It's just the hardware improvements might not improve the graphics much outside of the 3D thing.



Well, actually, if we look to history, the Sega Master System was capable of stereographic 3D without any hardware expansion aside from the need for shutter glasses to be connected to the card slot.

At best, it would only require a modest increase in hardware performance, or perhaps even a separate dedicated chip to alter the output.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 23, 2010)

Ugh.  Another shitty handheld.  Just shows you how shitty the DSi is.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, actually, if we look to history, the Sega Master System was capable of stereographic 3D without any hardware expansion aside from the need for shutter glasses to be connected to the card slot.
> 
> At best, it would only require a modest increase in hardware performance, or perhaps even a separate dedicated chip to alter the output.





> The LCD shutter glasses rapidly alternate between the left and right lenses being opaque, used in tandem with two different alternating images flashed from the TV synchronized with the switching of the 3-D Glasses to create a natural stereoscopic 3D effect.



That wasn't rendering from two cameras at once, it was rendering from an alternating pair of cameras, one camera per frame.   That requires no rendering power increase, only some extra direction to be able to synchronize the output with the glasses.

Since the article said no glasses are required, I can assume they're not using the shutter method.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm still raging about the DSi to even think about this right now.

There is nothing wrong with the DSLite...


----------



## Takun (Mar 23, 2010)

Holding off on replacing my original DS with this.  Ah yeah.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

Takun said:


> Holding off on replacing my original DS with this.  Ah yeah.



Fuck that, I got my gameboy color around here somewhere


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm still raging about the DSi to even think about this right now.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the DSLite...



I'm discovering that I liked the original DS' buttons/dpad better (except for that RETARDED power button) than the DS Lite's but the DS Lite is still overall a better machine.  Sometimes I press the A button and it somehow registers a double press.  Dunno why.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not buying another DS until the original DS Lite (funny how it can be called that now) sees a price drop.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 23, 2010)

Nintendo? Gimmicks? That's crazy talk.


----------



## Takun (Mar 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> Fuck that, I got my gameboy color around here somewhere




Bawww Nintendo stop making so many video game systems that I am not forced to buy.  ;^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Nintendo? Gimmicks? That's crazy talk.



I know we should know better.
But, I still hope...


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

They'll need more of a gimmick than 3D to get me to cough up the amount of dough they'll want for it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2010)

meh fuck this, I'll be enjoying my hand held Dreamcast


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> meh fuck this, I'll be enjoying my hand held Dreamcast



... I've got a hand-held game for you, c'mere. :V


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ugh.  Another shitty handheld.  Just shows you how shitty the DSi is.



Someone who's never owned a DS. Clearly

Reminded of why I stay at Kotaku.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2010)

Bianca said:


> Where did the made-up BS that it will "omg has gamecueb grafx" rumor come from? My money is on very little graphical improvement.


NeoGaf.

Why?


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Why does everything have to be in 3D?!

Can I just enjoy my video games without having them loaded down with a whole bunch of useless features and crap I honestly don't need or care for?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 23, 2010)

Backwards compatible to the DS? That won't do.

I wanna be able to play my GBA and GBC games, too. D:


----------



## Takun (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everything have to be in *color*?!
> 
> Can I just enjoy my video games without having them loaded down with a whole bunch of useless features and crap I honestly don't need or care for?



V:


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everything have to be in 3D?!
> 
> Can I just enjoy my video games without having them loaded down with a whole bunch of useless features and crap I honestly don't need or care for?



Yes. 

All you have to do is not buy a 3DS

I HOPE YOU CAN HANDLE IT


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm still raging about the DSi to even think about this right now.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the DSLite...


Of course there is! The DS Lite doesn't have a camera and can't play music _or_ access the internetz...

I need a new DS Lite..the one I got 3 years ago is starting to show signs of being used every day...


----------



## Bianca (Mar 23, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> NeoGaf.
> 
> Why?


So obviously it can be taken with a complete grain of salt; given that every news site has been working from the same press release. Looks like some just like to "speculate" and post as if it's fact, huh?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 23, 2010)

The Lite is stupid. It causes problems for left-handed people like me with it's awkward power button position. >:V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 23, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Someone who's never owned a DS. Clearly
> 
> Reminded of why I stay at Kotaku.



My bad.  I'll just go back to messing with Pictochat on my DS Lite.  c:


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm rather satisfied with this announcement. Instead of the DSi or DSi XL which doesn't really improve on anything, just adding more features to target other markets such as iPhone/iPod users. 
This should bring something new to the gamers. Hopefully it will have more power under the hood as well to provide noticeably better graphics as well as the 3D to get a hold of the core gamer market again. 


WillowWulf said:


> Of course there is! The DS Lite doesn't have a camera and can't play music _or_ access the internetz...


There were MP3 players and a web browser for the other DSs already, just not all in one.


TwilightV said:


> The Lite is stupid. It causes problems for  left-handed people like me with it's awkward power button position.  >:V


I'm left-handed as well. I know it might be hard to believe, but you have a right hand that can also be pretty useful at times as well. Use it.


Tycho said:


> I'm discovering that I liked the original DS'  buttons/dpad better (except for that RETARDED power button) than the DS  Lite's but the DS Lite is still overall a better machine.  Sometimes I  press the A button and it somehow registers a double press.  Dunno  why.


I was using my original DS for awhile switching from Pokemon games for trading and such. I actually felt bad that the DS Lite buttons aren't as clicky when pressed. Especially on the control pad, it is harder to keep the arrow held down on the DS Lite to hatch eggs while watching tv than it is on the Phat. Also moving around in the game, or other in games, making quick adjustments to the right or left for example are more difficult. I never had a problem with the power button, and don't have double hit problems. One problem though is it is impossible to set the volume at a nice quiet level. There is a point between completely silent and regular volume level that it just wont produce.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Mar 23, 2010)

The rumors build up to...
Longer Battery Life
Analog Stick
Rumble
3D illusionary stereographic display
Pokemon Gen5
Gamecube-ish GFX (nVidia?)
under 4 inch screen
No gap between screens
DS and DSi BW compatibility
Zelda takes a leap into 3d
Faster Internet
Internal Storage
Uses Sharp's 3d Display technology
Software and Hardware seeded to devs (but not me...) [meh Japan only]
The DSi XL is a gimmick but the DSi has twice the processor speed and four times the ram. (I was going to but one but hen this...)
Also the problem with the DSi is that very few games of quality are exclusive.
If they had a metroid, starfox (w00t anthro), mario, or zelda game it would sell better.


----------



## Takun (Mar 23, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I'm rather satisfied with this announcement. Instead of the DSi or DSi XL which doesn't really improve on anything, just adding more features to target other markets such as iPhone/iPod users.
> This should bring something new to the gamers. Hopefully it will have more power under the hood as well to provide noticeably better graphics as well as the 3D to get a hold of the core gamer market again.
> 
> There were MP3 players and a web browser for the other DSs already, just not all in one.
> ...



Really?  I didn't notice a difference.  ._.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 23, 2010)

Whoopie. Yet another handheld I won't be wasting my money on.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 24, 2010)

okay so this 3DS is actually going to play games that the regular DS and all its inbred cousins can't play?

in that case I guess I'll get it with reluctance


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I'm left-handed as well. I know it might be hard to believe, but you have a right hand that can also be pretty useful at times as well. Use it.



I do. But there are certain games in which the less sufficient hand isn't going to cut it.
>: (


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I do. But there are certain games in which the less sufficient hand isn't going to cut it.
> >: (


The power button requires that much effort for some games?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> The power button requires that much effort for some games?



Yes. If your not careful, you wind up hitting it. I've had that happen several times... :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

DS lite > all ur new DS's.

Nintendo's biggest mistake; No more GBA slot. (I also like how they included pal park in SS version, sucks for you DSi users.)


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> DS Phat > all ur new DS's.
> 
> Nintendo's biggest mistake; No more GBA slot. (I also like how they included pal park in SS version, sucks for you DSi users.)



Fix'd and not for those smart enough to have both. :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Fix'd and not for those smart enough to have both. :V



*smack*

Don't fix my posts when they aren't broken. >:[


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yes. If your not careful, you wind up hitting it. I've had that happen several times... :V


I'd understand on the Phat maybe, but the Lite? It's even a switch and not a button for that reason. Why is your hand resting on it while still being able to reach all the buttons?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I'd understand on the Phat maybe, but the Lite? It's even a switch and not a button for that reason. Why is your hand resting on it while still being able to reach all the buttons?



Resting? It's gripping the thing, and it slides sometimes when I move. The Phat is just a button that requires pressure to use. The button's position was awkward, but not nearly as awkward as the easy to slide switch on the Lite.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Resting? It's gripping the thing, and it slides sometimes when I move. The Phat is just a button that requires pressure to use. The button's position was awkward, but not nearly as awkward as the easy to slide switch on the Lite.


I don't know how you hold your DS but I can see no way how I could hit that switch, which has some spring tension as well.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 24, 2010)

At the very least the DS Lite offered some key features over the DS phat that actually were selling points. I mean, first there's less bulk, then there's less weight, larger, brighter screens... I mean, really, that's a pretty decent reason to trade up. What's the DSi have? ... Two webcams and an SD slot (which is a desperate attempt to make the DS seem more like a PSP in terms of multimedia support), while dropping GBA game support. Arguably losing the GBA slot isn't a big deal, but for _those_ features? Seriously?

Besides, they don't make Crimson/Black DSi's.  At least, they didn't when I got my DS Lite.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Resting? It's gripping the thing, and it slides sometimes when I move. The Phat is just a button that requires pressure to use. The button's position was awkward, but not nearly as awkward as the easy to slide switch on the Lite.



The way you hold your DS lite is retarded. The DS lite was strategically made this way to keep people like you from enjoying it.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 24, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Backwards compatible to the DS? That won't do.
> 
> I wanna be able to play my GBA and GBC games, too. D:



GBA and GBC games are dead. Time to move on. No system save first gen PS3's allow two gens of prior Backwards compatibly. Hell the cart slot would take up a stupid amount of space as it is and leave you with a big plastic foot sticking out.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 24, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> okay so this 3DS is actually going to play games that the regular DS and all its inbred cousins can't play?
> 
> in that case I guess I'll get it with reluctance



What games are those? If you mean GBC games..no.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> GBA and GBC games are dead. Time to move on. No system save first gen PS3's allow two gens of prior Backwards compatibly. Hell the cart slot would take up a stupid amount of space as it is and leave you with a big plastic foot sticking out.



Hey Foxstar, pal park.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 24, 2010)

Garreth said:


> The way you hold your DS lite is retarded. The DS lite was strategically made this way to keep people like you from enjoying it.



Because using a D-Pad to play a game (that doesn't even work for some games) makes so much more sense than using buttons. >:V

Edit: Also, Pal Park only works one way. :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 24, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Because using a D-Pad to play a game (that doesn't even work for some games) makes so much more sense than using buttons. >:V



Wat?



TwilightV said:


> Edit: Also, Pal Park only works one way. :V


Gross.

But alas, you need a GBA pokemon game to use pal park, thus the need for a gba slot.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 24, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> What games are those? If you mean GBC games..no.



what I mean is, is the 3DS going to use an entirely new cartridge? Like is this an actual upgrade? I wouldn't know by now because all the DS Lite remakes have confused the hell out of me.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 24, 2010)

3D effects without glasses?



			
				Heavy said:
			
		

> ETS NAWT PAWSIBUL!


----------



## Neybulot (Mar 26, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> what I mean is, is the 3DS going to use an entirely new cartridge? Like is this an actual upgrade? I wouldn't know by now because all the DS Lite remakes have confused the hell out of me.



Everything I've read so far says it will work with existing DS games. However, this is an actual upgrade.

Think of the 3DS like the Game Boy Advance to the Game Boy Color. It'll still play your old games, but it'll also play games that are designed only for the 3DS hardware specifically.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 26, 2010)

Neybulot said:


> Think of the 3DS like the Game Boy Advance to the Game Boy Color. It'll still play your old games, but it'll also play games that are designed only for the 3DS hardware specifically.



Somehow I think it'll play games designed for the 3DS hardware specifically in the same way that the DSi will play games designed for it specifically.


----------



## Neybulot (Mar 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Somehow I think it'll play games designed for the 3DS hardware specifically in the same way that the DSi will play games designed for it specifically.



Exactly?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 30, 2010)

Neybulot said:


> Exactly?



What I mean is, it's _probably_ another DS. Again.


----------

